

WA State Bill Proposes Criminalizing Help to NSA, Turning Off Resources - pcvarmint
http://offnow.org/2014/01/15/washington-state-bill-criminalize-help-nsa-turn-resources-yakima-facility/

======
higherpurpose
Nice. This is one example of a real way to restrict what NSA is doing - take
away their sources, their facilities (data centers, etc), criminalize people
helping them, and they'll be left with very few places to hide. It's also
going to be very hard to collect billions of communications and store it all
without proper resources and large enough buildings where to store that data.

I hope more states start doing this, if Congress doesn't want to do anything
serious about it (and I have absolutely zero expectations from the White
House, as I already know his proposed reforms tomorrow are going to be a
joke).

